# Do people feel a property crash is coming?



## homeless (7 Nov 2006)

I'd be interested in people's views. We should probably keep specific price drops out of any discussion however (as per Administrator's views).


----------



## Dreamerb (7 Nov 2006)

*Re: Do people feel a property crash is coming???*

"Please do not reopen the discussion in another thread. If you do, you will be banned from Askaboutmoney."... said Brendan in closing the 'Current public sentiment' thread. You might want to take note!


----------



## howstrange (7 Nov 2006)

*Re: Do people feel a property crash is coming???*

Can discuss here:

[broken link removed]


----------



## miju (7 Nov 2006)

*Re: Do people feel a property crash is coming???*



Dreamerb said:


> "Please do not reopen the discussion in another thread. If you do, you will be banned from Askaboutmoney."... said Brendan in closing the 'Current public sentiment' thread. You might want to take note!


 
this will probably be deleted but i feel the discussion should be allowed to go on , including house price drop examples as they are in the public domain anyway but given this post i just discovered on boards.ie i very much doubt it



			
				SpongeBob on Boards.ie said:
			
		

> I'd say the IFSRA has ' something ' to do with this
> 
> Note the following .
> 
> ...


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Nov 2006)

*Re: Do people feel a property crash is coming???*

As indicated, I'm closing this thread while Brendan and the moderators consider our position on the matter of discussing specific property values/prices.

There's  of 'property bubble' discussion forums out there, in the meantime.


----------

